# FS: NEW Mechanical PE Review Books



## sharpie2828 (Dec 10, 2006)

Hello everyone, i recently took that ppi2pass class for mechanical engineering. I also bought the book package from their site "MPN2" which includes the following:

?Michael Lindberg 12th edition Reference Manual

?Michael Lindberg Practice Problems

?Michael Lindberg Quick Reference

?Michael Lndberg Sample Exam

?NCEES Handbook

anyways, before i took the class i had all the books already but since my company paid for the review course and materials, i got another set of books. Let me know if you are intersted. Everything is BRAND NEW, no marks, no bent pages. Good luck to all. Local pick up ok, i'm in the bay area.

[email protected]

thanks!


----------

